# DynDns und Apache, anschließend virtuelen Host mit paswd

## Freeze2006

Hallo!

Wie kann ich meinen Apache Server von außen erreichen?? und anschließend einen virtuelen host für https mit passwort abfrage einrichten?

Ich habe dzu bislang folgendes gemacht:

1. Apache installiert, lässt sich sehr schön ausm Lan ansprechen

2. Mich bei Dyndns registriert

3. Router portforwarding "beigebracht" für port 80

4. Router  ip zu dyndns übertragen lassen

Aber wenn ich jetzt meine von dyndns zugewiesene adresse eingebe, kommt nix...

dazu folgende conf dateien:

apache2.conf:

```

### /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf

### $Id: apache2.conf,v 1.1 2004/03/22 21:17:57 stuart Exp $

###

ServerRoot /usr/lib/apache2

ServerName 

#LockFile /etc/apache2/apache2.lock

PidFile /var/run/apache2.pid

ErrorLog logs/error_log

LogLevel warn

DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs

LoadModule access_module                 modules/mod_access.so

LoadModule auth_module                   modules/mod_auth.so

LoadModule auth_anon_module              modules/mod_auth_anon.so

LoadModule auth_dbm_module               modules/mod_auth_dbm.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module            modules/mod_auth_digest.so

LoadModule include_module                modules/mod_include.so

LoadModule log_config_module             modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule env_module                    modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module             modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule cern_meta_module              modules/mod_cern_meta.so

LoadModule expires_module                modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule headers_module                modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule usertrack_module              modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule unique_id_module              modules/mod_unique_id.so

LoadModule setenvif_module               modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule proxy_module                  modules/mod_proxy.so

LoadModule proxy_connect_module          modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

LoadModule proxy_ftp_module              modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so

LoadModule proxy_http_module            modules/mod_proxy_http.so

LoadModule mime_module                   modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule status_module                 modules/mod_status.so

LoadModule autoindex_module              modules/mod_autoindex.so

LoadModule asis_module                   modules/mod_asis.so

LoadModule info_module                   modules/mod_info.so

LoadModule cgi_module                    modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule cgid_module                   modules/mod_cgid.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module            modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

LoadModule negotiation_module            modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule dir_module                    modules/mod_dir.so

LoadModule imap_module                   modules/mod_imap.so

LoadModule actions_module                modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule speling_module                modules/mod_speling.so

LoadModule userdir_module                modules/mod_userdir.so

LoadModule alias_module                  modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule rewrite_module                modules/mod_rewrite.so

###

### New Modules for 2.0 (some are experimental)

###

LoadModule file_cache_module             modules/mod_file_cache.so

LoadModule echo_module                   modules/mod_echo.so

LoadModule charset_lite_module           modules/mod_charset_lite.so

LoadModule cache_module                  modules/mod_cache.so

LoadModule disk_cache_module             modules/mod_disk_cache.so

LoadModule mem_cache_module              modules/mod_mem_cache.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module             modules/mod_ext_filter.so

LoadModule case_filter_module            modules/mod_case_filter.so

LoadModule case_filter_in_module         modules/mod_case_filter_in.so

LoadModule deflate_module                modules/mod_deflate.so

#LoadModule optional_hook_export_module   modules/mod_optional_hook_export.so

#LoadModule optional_hook_import_module   modules/mod_optional_hook_import.so

#LoadModule optional_fn_import_module     modules/mod_optional_fn_import.so

#LoadModule optional_fn_export_module     modules/mod_optional_fn_export.so

#LoadModule bucketeer_module              modules/mod_bucketeer.so

LoadModule logio_module                  modules/mod_logio.so

Include conf/modules.d/*.conf

Include conf/commonapache2.conf

<IfModule mod_log_config.c>

CustomLog logs/access_log combined env=!VLOG

</IfModule>

Include conf/vhosts/vhosts.conf

#Include conf/vhosts/dynamic-vhosts.conf

#Include conf/vhosts/virtual-homepages.conf

Timeout 300

KeepAlive On

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

KeepAliveTimeout 15

<IfModule prefork.c>

StartServers         5

MinSpareServers      5

MaxSpareServers     10

MaxClients         150

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

<IfModule worker.c>

StartServers         2

MaxClients         150

MinSpareThreads     25

MaxSpareThreads     75

ThreadsPerChild     25

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

<IfModule perchild.c>

NumServers           5

StartThreads         5

MinSpareThreads      5

MaxSpareThreads     10

MaxThreadsPerChild  20

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</ifModule>

```

dann och die vhost.conf:

```

Listen 80

NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>

ServerName "dyndnsadresse"l

DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs

</VirtualHost>

Listen 443

NameVirtualHost *:443

<VirtualHost *:443>

ServerName "dyndnsadresse"

DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/apache-ssl

</VirtualHost>

```

Danke im Voraus

Marcus

----------

## andreas2000

Hallo!

Schon mal probiert statt dem 

```

*:80

```

```

aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd:80

```

einzugeben? Wobei ich mit der IP Adresse aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd die interne meine (also 192.168.1.xxx oder was auch immer du im Einsatz hast...)

----------

## Freeze2006

hi!

ok, also damit:

```

Listen 80

NameVirtualHost 192.168.0.4:80

<VirtualHost 192.168.0.4>

ServerName 192.168.0.4

DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/apache-ssl

<Directory /var/www/localhost/>

Options FollowSymlinks

</Directory>

</VirtualHost

```

sollte ich doch ohne probleme, im netzwerk auf den rechner zugreifen könne, oder?

aber weiso macht er das dann nicht?? drehe hier nochmal durch.....

----------

## Marlo

 *Freeze2006 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ?? drehe hier nochmal durch.....

 

Hi,

wenn du deinem Router es beigebracht hast, kannste ihn ja laufen lassen und wenn du auf die Dyndns Seite gehst auch kontrollieren, ob es funktioniert. Qualitätskontrolle ist alles!

Und in diesem Zusammenhang, was sagt:  "dig mein.server.irgendwas".

 Hier sollte z.B  ein:

```

 drehe hier nochmal durch.~ # dig mein.server.irgendwas

; <<>> DiG 9.2.3 <<>>mein.server.irgendwas

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: [color=red]NOERROR,[/color] id: 61605

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 5, ADDITIONAL: 4

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;mein.server.irgendwas.          IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

mein.server.irgendwas.   60      IN      A       678.65.27.123 

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

mein.server.irgendwas.          86400   IN      NS      ns1.dyndns.org.

mein.server.irgendwas.          86400   IN      NS      ns2.dyndns.org.

mein.server.irgendwas.          86400   IN      NS      ns3.dyndns.org.

mein.server.irgendwas.          86400   IN      NS      ns4.dyndns.org.

mein.server.irgendwas.          86400   IN      NS      ns5.dyndns.org.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

ns1.dyndns.org.         84479   IN      A       63.208.196.90

ns3.dyndns.org.         84479   IN      A       63.209.15.210

ns4.dyndns.org.         84481   IN      A       213.155.150.205

ns5.dyndns.org.         84479   IN      A       63.208.196.91

;; Query time: 122 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Tue Feb 22 22:38:50 2005

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 218 
```

Und  "NOERROR," heist nur, es sollte in Rot dargestellt werden, dass die Meldung  "NOERROR" wichtig sein könnte.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Freeze2006

nur noch mal zur sicherheit, ich müsste, wenn ich meine internet ip eingebe aud dem webhost landen, solange der router richtig konfiguriert ist?

bei der oben genanntn vhost.conf also:

```

Listen 80

NameVirtualHost 192.168.0.4:80

<VirtualHost 192.168.0.4>

ServerName 192.168.0.4

DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/apache-ssl

<Directory /var/www/localhost/>

Options FollowSymlinks

</Directory>

</VirtualHost

```

----------

## Schnitzel

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, versucht du über LAN auf die INet adresse zuzugreifen, oder wie?

Das funzt nicht wirklich, hast du mal probiert von einem anderen Rechner, außerhalb deines LANs, also aus dem Internet auf den Apache zuzugreifen?

----------

## Freeze2006

hi!

also ich hab 2 rechner im lan, eine windows kiste und einmal den apache server. und jetzt versuch ich von der windows kiste über die internet ip auf den apache server zuzugreifen, wieso sollte das nicht gehen?? bzw. wie müsste ich die vhost.conf ändern?

----------

## Schnitzel

Weil du im LAN nur mit der NetzwerkIp zugreifen kannst. Geh mal zu einem Kumpel oder so, und versuch von dem aus auf den Apache zuzugreifen.

MfG

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Schnitzel wrote:*   

> Weil du im LAN nur mit der NetzwerkIp zugreifen kannst. Geh mal zu einem Kumpel oder so, und versuch von dem aus auf den Apache zuzugreifen.
> 
> MfG

 

Hallo Schnitzel

Also das verstehe ich nicht...

 *Quote:*   

> Weil du im LAN nur mit der NetzwerkIp zugreifen kannst

 

Warum sollte ich im LAN keine Namen auflösen können? Entweder alles in Hostfiles eintragen oder aber einen lokalen DNS laufen lassen.

Und wenn er im Browser "meinedomain.dynds.org" eingiebt, dann sollte er automatisch die IP des Routers erhalten. Dann ist der Effekt der selbe, wie wenn er bei einem Kollegen sitzt.

Oder seh ich das falsch?

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## Freeze2006

hm.. hab das bis dato auch imemr so wie STiGMaTa_ch verstanden. das Problem ist, dass ich dem router nicht traue....und bevor ich jetzt fli4l mir konfiguriere, möchte ich halt ausschließen, dass meine apache konfiguration falsch ist. 

Also, mit dieser oben genannten conf müsste ich, von ....dyndns.com auf meinen rechner geleitet werden?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Freeze2006 wrote:*   

> ....dyndns.com auf meinen rechner geleitet werden?

 

Sorry, kann dir auf deine Fragen keine Antwort geben, mich hat eigentlich nur Schnitzels Aussage etwas verwundert..

Aber...

Ich kann dir sagen, wie ich vorgehen würde...

Wenn sowas "komplexes" bei mir nicht funktioniert, würde ich versuchen "ganz unten" anzufagen und mich Schritt für Schritt nach oben zu arbeiten. So weisst du, dass das Fundament funktioniert und das Problem sich gerade in der aktuellen Ebene befindet und nicht schon weiter unten!

Daher:

1.) Versuch mal Virtual Hosts zu vergessen und bastel dir eine simple Apache Konfiguration, welche einfach nur den Apache startet und einfach nur ein simples Document Root benutzt (halt Apache out of the Box Konfiguration).

2.) Versuch dann mittels deiner Windows Kiste auf den Apache zuzugreifen:

z.B. im Explorer/Firefox/Opera "http://192.168.0.4/" eingeben und prüfen ob du so rauf kommst.

Wenn nicht, dann ist schonmal was Grundlegendes falsch.

3.) Wenn das funktioniert hat, richte den Router so ein, dass von Aussen alle HTTP Anfragen an den Port 80 des Rechners 192.168.0.4 weitergeleitet werden. Um dies zu testen missbrauchst du entweder einen Kollegen (Kannst du mal in deinem Browser http://externe.IP.deines.routers eingeben?) oder gibst auf dem Windowsrechner einfach selber die externe IP des Routers ein. Wenn du auf die Apache Seite kommst; Super! Wenn nicht, muss irgendwas am Router falsch konfiguriert sein.

4.) Nächster Schritt ist es, mittels der dyndns Adresse zu versuchen.

5.) Erst wenn das alles geklappt hat, machst du dich an die Vhost Konfiguration.

Wenn du sozusagen von "Unten" anfängst und alles durchtestest, kommst du so vielleicht auf den Uebeltäter, der Schuld ist.

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## Freeze2006

HI!

ok, das hab ich schon gemacht, klappt ja auch alles super im netzwerk, aber halt, wenn ich von der "router ip" drauf zugreifen will, dann klappts nicht... so und genau jetzt kommt das problem:

entweder die apche config hat nen fehler, oder der router leitet die anfrage nicht weiter.... 

und darauf habe ich versucht ne antwort zu bekommen.

werde dann wohl mal fli4l in angriff nehmen....

----------

## Schnitzel

Hab ich glaub ich schon 2 mal gesagt  :Wink: 

Das wird nicht weitergeleitet, wie oben erwähnt, frag mal nen Kollegen ob er mal testen kann...

ist wohl das einfachste^^

Grüße

----------

## Freeze2006

ok! du hättest auch sagen können, das die conf richtig ist  :Wink: 

kannst du auch erklären, wieso das so ist? 

p.s.: es geht wirklioch, also kumpel kann locker drauf....

----------

## Freeze2006

next problem:

zugang per .htaccess.

also inhalt con commojapache2.conf:

```

<Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs>

    Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

    AllowOverride All

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

```

und die .htacces is jeweiligen ordner

```

 AuthType Basic

AuthName "Password Required"

AuthUserFile /var/www/localhost/conf/htdocs.pwd

Require valid-user

```

die datei /var/www/localhost/conf/htdocs.pwd existiert auch, jedoch wurde sie mit htpasswd2 angelegt... wieso kann der apache dies dann nicht entschlüsseln?? das pasw. will er zumindest nicht nehmen, was ich vorher eingegeben hatte.

was muss man da noch in ergänzen?

----------

## hamsta

 *Freeze2006 wrote:*   

> ok! du ha:ttest auch sagen ko:nnen, das die conf richtig ist 
> 
> kannst du auch erkla:ren, wieso das so ist? 
> 
> p.s.: es geht wirklioch, also kumpel kann locker drauf....

 

weil bei den meisten home-routern das portforwarding nur f*r von aussen kommende Verbindungen gilt. Verbindungen von innen werden einfach nicht geforwardet. Jedenfalls ist das bisher bei meinen Routern immer so gewesen.

----------

